# feathered friends



## henry0reilly (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 14914


The Amazon hates me and the Cockatoo screams a lot. I can't convince my g/f that 3 dogs, 3 cats, & a guinea pig are enough pets.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

henry0reilly said:


> The Amazon hates me and the Cockatoo screams a lot. I can't convince my g/f that 3 dogs, 3 cats, & a guinea pig are enough pets.


Simple enough. I've heard both parrots and cockatoos taste pretty good, especially when cooked on an outdoor grill. They say guinea pigs aren't bad either, but I don't know a recipe. The two smallest dogs and two meanest cats can be cooked up for the other dog and cat. I'd suggest you cleaning and cooking when she's out of town visiting relatives for a few days. It would be more peaceful that way. Maybe save her some leftovers. Those birds might taste so good, you'd be instantly forgiven.


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

Craigh said:


> Simple enough. I've heard both parrots and cockatoos taste pretty good, especially when cooked on an outdoor grill. They say guinea pigs aren't bad either, but I don't know a recipe. The two smallest dogs and two meanest cats can be cooked up for the other dog and cat. I'd suggest you cleaning and cooking when she's out of town visiting relatives for a few days. It would be more peaceful that way. Maybe save her some leftovers. Those birds might taste so good, you'd be instantly forgiven.


I don't know but this sounds like a great "recipe" of suicide by bird when G/F comes home from family visit.............JMHO


----------



## Redbert31 (Feb 27, 2017)

They're so cute.. I've always had quite a few pets as well ...dogs, cats, cockatiel, chinchilla, and way back, a garden snake that I paid$1 to a boy so he wouldn't kill it. Now that I'm retired, we have only 2 papillon dogs. Logan and Jackson. We're thinking of getting a few chickens next spring, though. We have a shed with a 10x15 pen around the back of it. I wish the Backyard Chickens forum was active currently so I could learn more about them... Enjoy your pets.. Unconditional love is wonderful 


henry0reilly said:


> View attachment 14914
> 
> 
> The Amazon hates me and the Cockatoo screams a lot. I can't convince my g/f that 3 dogs, 3 cats, & a guinea pig are enough pets.


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bersaguy said:


> I don't know but this sounds like a great "recipe" of suicide by bird when G/F comes home from family visit.............JMHO


Fait accompli


----------

